# knicks-any rumors?



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

any idea what they are gonna do? i have heard of rumors with bulls, blazers, clippers, etc...,

does anybody have any idea what they are gonna do, besides tank the season?

ideas, rumors, anything, i just want info


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I've heard of a 3-way trade with Portland and Golden State.

Golden State would send Danny Fortson to Portland and receive Travis Knight and Charlie Ward. They would also deal Chris Mills.

Portland would trade Dale Davis and Damon Stoudamire and receive Danny Fortson and Latrell Spreewell.

New York would trade Knight, Spreewell, and Ward and receive Davis and Stoudamire.

There would also be a filler or two.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*HMMM...*

And all the while.. GSW gets screwed in this deal..

while Portland gets a headcase in spree but is still a good ball player..

and the knicks get a point guard in Mightymouse and a decent center/PF in Dale Davis..


I don't think GSW is that stupid anymore to fall into these stupid trades anymore..


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I doubt if anyone is going to trade form Spree. Unless the Knicks are willing to virtually give him away. And, his salary cap number is too big for that even to work. The only team that I know has a player that they were shopping with a similar contract is Portland with Stoudamire.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Not agree with the GSW part, giving up Fortson for a decent backup PG and two manageable contracts is always good. Remember Fortson is a headcase at the moment!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If Golden State trades Fortson and his terrible contract along with the useless Chris Mills for Charlie Ward ($6ish mil this year, only $2ish mil is guaranteed next year, they can buy him out after this season) and Travis Knight (his contract expires at the end of the 2003-04 season), GREAT TRADE FOR GOLDEN STATE. If you don't understand why this is a great trade, you don't really understand the NBA, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

The Warriors would love to get rid of Fortson and his huge contract; don't kid yourself.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

No masking of profanity.. truebluefan

If we get Dale Davis in the East, and somebody to run the team and teach Frank Williams how to play NBA ball...that means

C: Davis - Center in the East
PF: Thomas - Better match-up for him
SF: Nailon(?) - Filler, pretty much
SG: Houston - 31.3 PPG? damn.
PG: Stouadmire - Would probably thrive in the smaller east


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*This reply is for robyg1974*

Basketball aspect is looking at what you are loosing and getting in return.. ( TALENT WISE )
That is basketball wise... what you are describing is from the thinking of a [email protected] owner/manager.
Your just trading to make a trade and save money.. NOT improving your team.. ( talent wise )

Fortson- though tauted as a headcase still was a top5 in rebounding, was somewhat of an enforcer. was a force of physicality in the paint... compared to your Charlie Ward - Way overpaid pointguard.. who is not even in Gilberts league even as a sophomore. and Travis whatever his name is.. a 7 foot twig.. that will not get any PT. behind FOYLE, DAMP and MURPHY. With Ward in the same token will not get any PT.. behind Gilbert, Sura, J-rich, Oliver... 

I do understand the NBA...There is two sides of it.. the Owners/ GM aspect.. which he's only concern is money.. Example.. Bulls GM's destroyed a dynasty for what to save money. 

The other aspect is the coaches aspect.. they don't look at the cap room. just the talent aspect.. All they worry about and try to do is get a "W" with the players that they are dealt with.(and if you don't know what "W" stands for the YOU don't know the NBA) 

I was looking at it in the coaches aspect.. Talent and basketball capablity.

If I was looking at it in a money aspect.. then maybe it was a good trade.. Down the line.. in getting ward and Travis, These guys will be riding the pine while earning millions, and at the same time your not getting postive out of it
( basketball wise).. They will not be helping out your team.. You will be wasting roster space instead of using it on players that could actually help the GSW get a "W" 

And I believe Chris Mills contract ends at the end of this season.. which will save us $$$$$$.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

The money part is about having more money to spend on locking up J-Rich and prospective free agents, Nismo. If you haven't noticed, we never get any free agents. At least not any big ones, only players like Rucker and Torres(yeah i dont know them either).
Despite Mills being dealt away with a contract that is up, we get rid of Fortson. Fortson is not easy to get rid of.


----------

